# DRI Hawaii Collection - best deal



## googlydia (Nov 9, 2015)

Hi!
We are DRI point owners (Gold) and we bought all our initial points directly from DRI under the US Collection.  We visited Kaanapali Beach Club and considered buying more point under the Hawaiian collection.  We got all the "strategy" about the computer glitch and how they had to give us the points at the last locked price blah blah blah.  Long story short we got offered $3.31 per point which is what they offer everyone after we read this forum (thank you for the heads up guys!) and even though we feel we got robbed blind the first time we bought there is nothing we can do now however I would like to know:

(1) Chances of absorbing someone's else s points by buying them through a resale. Is this at all possible / legal?
(2) What is considered a "deal" based on the the market and assuming resale of points is legal.
(3) I've seen people selling their points and post the maintenance fee which makes sense but what doesn't make sense is that they don't post what they have left on their loan.  If I don't see whats left does that mean I just pay for the points and that's it?  It sounds too good to be true but also the initial deal with DRI sounded too good to be true when we first got it so any number can play inn this business!


If anyone can answer some or all of my questions we would be very grateful.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 9, 2015)

googlydia said:


> (1) Chances of absorbing someone's else s points by buying them through a resale. Is this at all possible / legal?



Yes, both possible and legal. But resale points can not be used for any of the "loyalty" benefits. That is, they don't count towards moving you to platinum. Also, they can be used for reservations only at resorts that are in the collection. If the resale points are Hawaii points, then they can be used only for the nine resorts in the Hawaii collection. They are no good for reservations in other collections nor at most of the affiliates. They also cannot be combined with your Club points to make a single reservation. When you buy resale points they are deposited into a separate account, Diamond calls these regional accounts. That said, lots of people like this option, especially if you already have Gold membership.



googlydia said:


> (2) What is considered a "deal" based on the the market and assuming resale of points is legal.



Resale points should be free. A deal will include the seller paying the transfer fee and offering to pay next years MF for you. Owners who are desperate to get ride of their points will be willing to pay the transfer fee. Some who are really motivated might offer more. 



googlydia said:


> (3) I've seen people selling their points and post the maintenance fee which makes sense but what doesn't make sense is that they don't post what they have left on their loan.  If I don't see whats left does that mean I just pay for the points and that's it?  It sounds too good to be true but also the initial deal with DRI sounded too good to be true when we first got it so any number can play inn this business!



The loan from Diamond must be paid in full in order for the owner to transfer their points to another owner. Diamond simply will not allow the transfer unless the loan is paid.


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 9, 2015)

googlydia said:


> Hi!
> We are DRI point owners (Gold) and we bought all our initial points directly from DRI under the US Collection.  We visited Kaanapali Beach Club and considered buying more point under the Hawaiian collection.  We got all the "strategy" about the computer glitch and how they had to give us the points at the last locked price blah blah blah.  Long story short we got offered $3.31 per point which is what they offer everyone after we read this forum (thank you for the heads up guys!) and even though we feel we got robbed blind the first time we bought there is nothing we can do now however I would like to know:
> 
> (1) Chances of absorbing someone's else s points by buying them through a resale. Is this at all possible / legal?
> ...




resale points are $0/ currently-imo. They should not have any loans on them. Fees should be paid up 100% and then you can acquire them.

They will not work like other points you have in the club unless you pay for other points  ($3.11- I guess currently)  and combine them at a 50/50 ratio. Then those points are clean and not resale points. Until then, they are just resale points- only good for that collection and less in other advantages.

good luck.


----------



## youppi (Nov 9, 2015)

Why do you want to buy more points (MF are now to high) ?
Why do you want to buy in Hawaii Collection ?
Is it because you want to go to Hawaii multiple week during Jan to mid-March (the only time where you need the 13 months booking window) ?
Will you convert all your US Collection points to Hawaii Collection or will you keep both Collections ?
Are you aware of the Hawaii Collection 2016 maintenance fee ?

Hawaii Collection 2016 maintenance fee where Point Allocation = PA:
Hawaii Collection Fee = $250 + PA*$0.15665
Hawaii Collection General Excise Tax = $10.42 + PA*$0.0065

Are you aware that the 2016 Club Fee is based on Point Allocation ?
THE Club® Fee = $175 + PA*$0.005


----------



## googlydia (Nov 9, 2015)

We come to Hawaii quite often that is why we were looking into getting more points to have access to the inventory here.  I just accessed the website and I can I only access until September 2016.  Is this because of the month restrictions?  Thank you for all the info!  We were not aware of the MF in the Hawaii Collection or that resale points do not count towards loyalty status.

So to make sure I understood this correctly - if I buy 10,000 HI collection points through resale and then another 10,000 (to comply with the 50/50 rule) through DRI at $3.31 per point will only then my resale points will count towards loyalty?  And if so, do I have to buy DRI directly after buying resale or vice versa?


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 9, 2015)

Diamond's policy with regard to cleaning dirty point is to not reveal it's policy. Here is what they say:

<quote>

“Dirty Points” are points which you have not purchased directly from a Diamond resorts representative. These are points which you have either bought from a member or through a third party resale agency.

You can clean any “Dirty Points” by purchasing Diamond points and as part of the sale stipulating that this is to clean the previous purchase you made via an alternative route.

This is done on a case by case basis. This is not something that we will always offer and this is subject to what is available at that time.

The best action to take in this situation would be to get in contact with one of our sales representatives or we can arrange this for you and go through the situation to which they will give you the options available.

<end quote>


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 9, 2015)

googlydia said:


> We come to Hawaii quite often that is why we were looking into getting more points to have access to the inventory here.*  I just accessed the website and I can I only access until September 2016*.  Is this because of the month restrictions?  Thank you for all the info!  We were not aware of the MF in the Hawaii Collection or that resale points do not count towards loyalty status.
> 
> So to make sure I understood this correctly - if I buy 10,000 HI collection points through resale and then another 10,000 (to comply with the 50/50 rule) through DRI at $3.31 per point will only then my resale points will count towards loyalty?  And if so, do I have to buy DRI directly after buying resale or vice versa?


 
If you are in the US collection, then only 10 month advanced reservation for another collection.

I would have acquired the resale points or "another acceptable" * trading timeshare/apartment (club combo) first before contacting DRI and buying the required matching developer points (only available from DRI).

Yes, after the DRI developer points are purchased with the clearly stated in writing on the contract that the other points or timeshare units are let in, loyalty status is upgraded to all those points.

* check with DRI if it is acceptable to bring in and how many points are attributable


----------



## youppi (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes you are limited to 10 months window (September 9, 2016) because you are not Hawaii Collection where they can book up to December 9, 2016 (13 months).

You must buy directly from DRI after buying resale and you must tell them that you will buy only if they clean your resale point. If you do that, your resale point will be like a direct buy from DRI and they will count in the loyalty (in your example, 10000 + 10000 = 20000 points = silver level). Otherwise, your 10000 resale point will not count in the loyalty and they will limited to book a resort in the Hawaii Collection.

You can also ask DRI to convert your 30000+ US Collection points to Hawaii Collection if you want at the same time you buy your 10000 points and reach platinum level in Hawaii Collection (20000 + 30000+ = 50000+). Otherwise, you will be Silver level in Hawaii Collection and Gold in US Collection.

From DRI FAQ, If a member has points in more than one Collection, then the rules for each Collection apply to the appropriate points allocation (ie members can use all of their points together to make a reservation at 10 months prior to arrival). 

Hawaii Collection resorts are:
ARIZONA:
Sedona Summit Resort (Sedona, AZ)

CALIFORNIA:
Lake Tahoe Vacation Resort (South Lake Tahoe, CA)
Tahoe Beach and Ski Club (South Lake Tahoe, CA)
San Luis Bay Inn (Avila Beach, CA)
Palm Canyon Resort and Spa (Palm Springs, CA)

HAWAII:
Ka’anapali Beach Club (Maui, HI)
The Point at Poipu (Koloa, Kauai, HI)

NEVADA:
Cancun Resort (Las Vegas, NV)
Polo Towers Villas (Las Vegas, NV)
Polo Towers Suite (Las Vegas, NV)

UTAH:
Cedar Breaks Lodge & Spa (Brian Head, UT

From DRI FAQ, Members of the Hawaii Collection are able to make reservations at any of these resorts 13 months in advance prior to the proposed check in date using their annual allotment of points.  At 10 months prior to arrival, all remaining unused accommodation at the above resorts which feature within THE Club® portfolio become available to all THE Club® members for booking.


----------



## Michael1991 (Nov 9, 2015)

youppi said:


> Otherwise, you will be Silver level in Hawaii Collection and Gold in US Collection.



No, this is not the case. Loyalty levels are Club benefits not Collection benefits. If Hawaii and US points are in the same account, and they should be if they are all "clean," then they combine to make a single loyalty level.


----------



## nuwermj (Nov 9, 2015)

googlydia said:


> We come to Hawaii quite often that is why we were looking into getting more points to have access to the inventory here.



I would suggest that you do more research before making a decision. I'm not a Hawaii member, but members in the Facebook group often comment about the poor availability for the two Hawaii resorts, especially during the prime season -- Jan thru March. I am told there is 30% more points owned in the HI collection than space in the two Hawaii resorts. This is due to the adding of mainland resorts to the Hawaii collection. Some people claim that purchasing a fixed week deed at one of the two locations is a better option than buying Hawaii points, especially if you want an ocean view room.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 9, 2015)

DRI has two very nice resorts in Hawaii, Point at Poipu and Kaanapali Beach Club. If you go to Hawaii often, you might consider forgetting the points and buying deeded weeks. MF's for deeded weeks are less than MF's for the equivalent number of points needed to stay there (no trust overhead). Before buying, try renting at either of those locations to find out if you like them. We bought points from DRI to start with, but once we decided we wanted to Point at Poipu every year, we bought 2 deeded weeks there for very reasonable prices.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 9, 2015)

nuwermj said:


> Some people claim that purchasing a fixed week deed at one of the two locations is a better option than buying Hawaii points, especially if you want an ocean view room.



I can vouch for that. Each year it's getting harder and harder to book ocean front in February with points. It's never been a problem with our deeded weeks. Fixed week deeds sometimes become available, but not often. You'll often see float/float weeks for sale that can be used for oceanfront. Tip: check the unit number on the deed. If you ever want to add a float/float deed to Club membership, they use the room category of the unit # on the deed to decide how many points to allocate.


----------



## kalima (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: checking the unit # on the deed...*



artringwald said:


> I can vouch for that. Each year it's getting harder and harder to book ocean front in February with points. It's never been a problem with our deeded weeks. Fixed week deeds sometimes become available, but not often. You'll often see float/float weeks for sale that can be used for oceanfront. Tip: check the unit number on the deed. If you ever want to add a float/float deed to Club membership, they use the room category of the unit # on the deed to decide how many points to allocate.



I didn't know that bit of info about the unit # on the deed being used to decide how many points to allocate. Very interesting thanks My unit number is on the 1st floor in a corner, I forget which one but it's oceanfront. I assume the higher up you are deeded the more points you get?...Also if the OP is interested, if you own points and then a week,  because you have multiple contracts you can have 13 month booking priviledges on your deeded week instead of 12 months..I am thinking though that you probably needed multiple contracts at the same resort. I have small Hawaii Points allocation and then picked up my deeded week on this site for free with seller paying transfer fees..


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Nov 10, 2015)

*See Thread Aug 20 2015 - DRI Hawaii points discussion*



nuwermj said:


> I would suggest that you do more research before making a decision. I'm not a Hawaii member, but members in the Facebook group often comment about the poor availability for the two Hawaii resorts, especially during the prime season -- Jan thru March. I am told there is 30% more points owned in the HI collection than space in the two Hawaii resorts. This is due to the adding of mainland resorts to the Hawaii collection. Some people claim that purchasing a fixed week deed at one of the two locations is a better option than buying Hawaii points, especially if you want an ocean view room.



For anyone who has not read - thread stated by Steve Nelson
 AKA T_R_ Oglodyte Aug 20 2015 -DRI points discussion.


----------



## youppi (Nov 10, 2015)

artringwald said:


> DRI has two very nice resorts in Hawaii, Point at Poipu and Kaanapali Beach Club. If you go to Hawaii often, you might consider forgetting the points and buying deeded weeks. MF's for deeded weeks are less than MF's for the equivalent number of points needed to stay there (no trust overhead). Before buying, try renting at either of those locations to find out if you like them. We bought points from DRI to start with, but once we decided we wanted to Point at Poipu every year, we bought 2 deeded weeks there for very reasonable prices.



How much is the 2016 MF at Point of Poipu for each view categories (ocean front view, ocean view, partial ocean view, garden view) ?


----------



## artringwald (Nov 10, 2015)

youppi said:


> How much is the 2016 MF at Point of Poipu for each view categories (ocean front view, ocean view, partial ocean view, garden view) ?



The 2016 fees (without the voluntary $5 ARDA-ROC contribution) are $1688.73 for every year usage. The feeds are the same for all view categories and usage types (fixed/floating). According to the rates you provided, if you had 15,500 points in the Hawaii Collection (enough to book 7 days oceanfront), you would pay $2,795.85/year. Of course, that includes Club dues that give you the flexibility to book at other resorts.


----------



## youppi (Nov 10, 2015)

artringwald said:


> The 2016 fees (without the voluntary $5 ARDA-ROC contribution) are $1688.73 for every year usage. The feeds are the same for all view categories and usage types (fixed/floating). According to the rates you provided, if you had 15,500 points in the Hawaii Collection (enough to book 7 days oceanfront), you would pay $2,795.85/year. Of course, that includes Club dues that give you the flexibility to book at other resorts.



Deeded MF didn't increase a lot since 2007 (last year of Suntera) compare to points.

Garden View = 8500pts
Partial Ocean View = 10000pts
Ocean View = 11500pts
Ocean Front View = 15500pts

year      deeded   8500pts   10000pts   11500pts   15500pts
2007  0999.00    0910.50    1020.00    1129.50    1421.50
2008 1181.15   1000.55    1121.00    1241.45    1562.65
2009 1413.18   1315.95    1470.00    1624.05    2034.85
2010 1413.18   1480.32    1656.40    1832.49    2302.05
2011 1353.32   1528.68    1709.58    1890.48    2372.88
2012 1354.28   1574.83    1761.58    1948.33    2446.33
2013 1423.28   1620.63    1811.58    2002.53    2511.73
2014 ???????   1735.17    1959.42    2183.67    2781.67
2015 ???????   1804.08    2035.02    2265.96    2881.80
2016 1688.73   1864.70    2116.92    2369.15    3041.75


----------



## artringwald (Nov 11, 2015)

youppi said:


> Deeded MF didn't increase a lot since 2007 (last year of Suntera) compare to points.
> 
> Garden View = 8500pts
> Partial Ocean View = 10000pts
> ...



I filled in the missing values for deeded weeks. Of course, each deeded week had the $5893.32 water intrusion assessment which was spread out over several years. The trust had to pay too, but but points owners didn't see the affect as much because it was dispersed into the fees for all the other properties. If you want oceanfront every year at P@P, save money and buy a deeded float/float. I've seen some for free, but you certainly shouldn't have to pay more than $5000 to get one.


----------



## youppi (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the missing data.

If we use the loyalty member upgrade advantage, the gap between points and deeded week are smaller. In 2007, the flexibility of point (able to book P@P or KBC) was making sense compare to 2016 where the gap between deeded week and points is too big.

In 2007, owning 23000 points (Silver level) an equivalent of 2 weeks in ocean view at 11500 pts per week, the MF was $1969. Booking 2 consecutive weeks and adding $99 to upgrade from Ocean view to Ocean Front, the cost per week in an Ocean Front was ($1969+$99)/2 = $1034 ($35 higher than deeded week at $999.00). 

In 2016, 23000 points = $4307.87. Booking 2 weeks and adding 2*$129 to upgrade, the cost per week in an Ocean Front is ($4307.87+2*$129)/2 = $2282.94 ($594.21 higher than deed week at $1688.73).


----------



## johnrsrq (Nov 11, 2015)

youppi said:


> Thanks for the missing data.
> 
> If we use the loyalty member upgrade advantage, the gap between points and deeded week are smaller. In 2007, the flexibility of point (able to book P@P or KBC) was making sense compare to 2016 where the gap between deeded week and points is too big.
> 
> ...



so if my US collection points were in hawaii trust, I would have a higher bill or  .17747 per point rather than .15178  however, I couldn't count on or expect US collection availability in prime months.  

what are the shoulder season(s), if any,  at  P@P or KBC

are the HI costs per point for 2016 .17747?


----------



## youppi (Nov 11, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> so if my US collection points were in hawaii trust, I would have a higher bill or  .17747 per point rather than .15178  however, I couldn't count on or expect US collection availability in prime months.
> 
> what are the shoulder season(s), if any,  at  P@P or KBC
> 
> are the HI costs per point for 2016 .17747?



Any weeks outside of Jan to mid March should be available at 10 months (others collections).

No. 
Hawaii Collection 2016 maintenance fee where Point Allocation = PA:
Hawaii Collection Fee = $250 + PA*$0.15665
Hawaii Collection General Excise Tax = $10.42 + PA*$0.0065

US Collection 2016 maintenance fee where Point Allocation = PA:
US Collection Fee = $225 + PA*$0.15178

THE Club® 2016 fee where Point Allocation = PA:
THE Club® Fee = $175 + PA*$0.005 where PA >= 15000pts
THE Club® Fee = $235 where PA < 15000pts


----------

